# Musiksammlung vernünftig sortieren



## zeroize (28. Juni 2007)

Guten Abend,

ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Musiksammlung. Nachdem ich ganz unterschiedliche Programme zur Verwaltung meiner Musiksammlung benutzt habe (iTunes und Winamp unter Windows, danach XMMS und Songbird)  sind meine Musikdateien sehr durcheinander geraten. Teilweise sind sie in Ordner mit dem Künstlernamen und einem Unterordner für die einzelnen CDs, teilweise aber auch nicht und teilweise leider auch doppelt.

Jetzt frag ich mich, gibt es ein Programm, was meine Musikdateien durchsucht und zumindest die MP3s (es sind auch große Teile Ogg-Dateien) scannt (MP3-Tag?) und dann in die richtigen Ordner packt. Vielleicht mach ich mir auch zu viele Gedanken, wie organisiert ihr eure Musiksammlungen? Oder sollte ich alle Musikdateien in einen Ordner packen (wie viele Dateien dürfen unter ext3 in einem Ordner liegen?).

Über ein paar Tipps würde ich mich freuen.

P.S.: Ich hoffe ich bin im Linux-Abschnitt des Forums richtig gelandet, denn ich suche ja nach Linuxprogrammen!


----------



## zeroize (4. Juli 2007)

OK, scheinbar hat noch keiner Erfahrung mit dem Thema oder will es mir erklären ;-) . 

Aber vielleicht könnte mir jemand einen Befehl / ein Shellscript sagen, welches alle 
Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis (inklusive der Dateien in Unterverzeichnissen) in ein Verzeichnis ohne Unterverzeichnisse kopiert.
Wie z.B.

/test/*
/test/test2/*
/test/test3/*
in => /test4/

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------

